# Pictures of my 3 Pairs set up- First set is my DYC :) Enjoy



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok this is my DYC pair-

Male is Cinnamon Pearl Pied DYC

Female is Pearl Pied DYC


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*WF Pair Set up Enjoy *

This is my WF pair- 
Male is WF Pearl Pied split Cinnamon

Female is Grey Split WF/Pied


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*This is my last pair set up Aphrodite & Spike (They chose eachother LOL)*

This is Aphrodite my WF Lutino Pearl

And 

Spike WF Pearl Male

These two BONDED Instantly it was love 

Enjoy


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Breeding set ups and Suggestions *

Now all 3 are set up & Hoping that they have beautiful babies this summer  All have Pleny of FSL lighting (I ordered bulbs from Featherstone?) fruits Veggies and I'm starting them with a boiled egg every other day... I've caught Aphrodite & Spike doing the deed LOL and he goes in & out of the box as well as Aphrodite has peeked in the box LOL she's high maintance and just isn't quit ready! LOL the other pairs are getting to know one another and are in seperate cages in another room  Anyone have any additional suggestions for breeding set up ?? Even though this is NOT my first time I'm SO drawing a blank...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Are they on pellets as well? If so, don't give the egg as much, that would be an overload of protein. The setups look good, although if Spike and Aphrodite are already mating I would keep the other two pairs in the same room as them so they can see and learn by watching. That's how all my pairs have learned to mate. 

One question I do have, the male in the DYC pair doesn't look DYC, he looks like he has a normal cheek patch. If he is a DYC and his cheek patch has gotten orange in it, this is because he's also carrying the WF gene and he is not a good match for your DYC hen. It would be a good idea to pair him up to a normal grey hen with big cheek patches and no split to WF (which is easily determined). You'll still get DYC babies...as DYC is a dominant gene. Then you could take a baby from the DYC hen and pair it to a baby from this male. Just a thought, because the goal with DYC is to get big yellow cheek patches and I'm not sure that would happen with this pair. 

BTW, the other two pairs are gorgeous and I can't wait to see babies!!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Are they on pellets as well? If so, don't give the egg as much, that would be an overload of protein. The setups look good, although if Spike and Aphrodite are already mating I would keep the other two pairs in the same room as them so they can see and learn by watching. That's how all my pairs have learned to mate.
> 
> One question I do have, the male in the DYC pair doesn't look DYC, he looks like he has a normal cheek patch. If he is a DYC and his cheek patch has gotten orange in it, this is because he's also carrying the WF gene and he is not a good match for your DYC hen. It would be a good idea to pair him up to a normal grey hen with big cheek patches and no split to WF (which is easily determined). You'll still get DYC babies...as DYC is a dominant gene. Then you could take a baby from the DYC hen and pair it to a baby from this male. Just a thought, because the goal with DYC is to get big yellow cheek patches and I'm not sure that would happen with this pair.
> 
> BTW, the other two pairs are gorgeous and I can't wait to see babies!!!


Yes I believe he has WF split to him so I'm looking for a normal hen to pair him with to see if I get any WF babies... I got them from a very well known breeder... Susanne had Mentioned the same you did so I'm on high search as I don't want to pair him to my Hen since she is Split to WF I will move Aphrodte & Spike to the same room seperate Buttercup (my DYC female) and Reese (My DYC Male) and find them each a perfect mate  Josh the breeder had told me that they would make beautiful babies but I thought the Orange look was because he must have WF split & yes your right I am going for the big yellow beautiful cheek patch since I LOVE Buttercups Cheek Patch .. Ok time to look for 2 more LOL my husband is going to just LOVE ME bahahaha!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Are they on pellets as well? If so, don't give the egg as much, that would be an overload of protein. The setups look good, although if Spike and Aphrodite are already mating I would keep the other two pairs in the same room as them so they can see and learn by watching. That's how all my pairs have learned to mate.
> 
> They aren't on Pellets they're currently on Cuttlebone, Veggies, Sprouts but the DYC pair & the WF & Grey pair HATE pellets per the breeder Josh... my others don't mind it at all...
> 
> ...



Me either!! WF is one of my FAVORITE mutations!! And the WF pearl is stunning~~ now I've got my 2 WF Cinnamon Pearl Pied and can't wait to find out if they are Males or females


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Yes I believe he has WF split to him so I'm looking for a normal hen to pair him with to see if I get any WF babies...


But if he is a DYC I don't feel this is a good idea. He should be used for the DYC not the WF as you have plenty of WF pairs. I would definitely get a hen NOT split to WF and see if you can get an DYC babies without the WF split. Heck if you were able to do that, you could keep a male and pair them to your DYC hen, who doesn't appear to be split to WF because her cheek patches are nice and yellow (split to WF is what gives the orange wash to the DYC cheek patches.)


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

cant comment on the breeding stuff as i know nothing but they are all beautiful tiels ... cant wait to see babies 

Oh and WF Pearl is my fav as well


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> But if he is a DYC I don't feel this is a good idea. He should be used for the DYC not the WF as you have plenty of WF pairs. I would definitely get a hen NOT split to WF and see if you can get an DYC babies without the WF split. Heck if you were able to do that, you could keep a male and pair them to your DYC hen, who doesn't appear to be split to WF because her cheek patches are nice and yellow (split to WF is what gives the orange wash to the DYC cheek patches.)



Haha actually that is what I meant lol just didn't come out right im going to look for a normal hen without split to WF and will keep one of his babies


----------

